# Help id this fish please



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I know this is like every other thread in here, but I never owned a Serra before, and can't tell weather this fish is a rhom or a compressus, or any other that resembles the 2.. this fish is about 4.5-5" bought as a rhom. Thanks


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

HI there,

Sorry mate that is no rhom!!! Let GG or Frank or Jonas take a look. Probably a compressus or altuvie.

Jay


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jaejae said:


> HI there,
> 
> Sorry mate that is no rhom!!! Let GG or Frank or Jonas take a look. Probably a compressus or altuvie.
> 
> Jay


Agree with Jay on this one. Def not a rhom. Im gonna say altuvie.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

The spoting extends bellow the middle into the belly region so Serrasalmus Compressus is my opinion.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmm.. I got him from Amazon Aquatics online as a rhom. I love this fish, no matter what kind he is.. I am very happy with him. He is super aggressive, and eats a ton! I like the way he looks too

But do you think he has to grow out a bit before a positive id can be made, or is he a solid compressus>?

Thanks everyone for your time and effort on this!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> The spoting extends bellow the middle into the belly region so Serrasalmus Compressus is my opinion.


I agree.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Yes, S. compressus and a nice one


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks guys.. a lot!

The most common answer was S. compressus, so I'm guessing that it is most likely what he is.

I am happy with the fish, so I guess that is all that matters









I wanted a Rhom initially, because they were offering them pretty cheap (3-4" $20) and I like rhoms a lot. The other more rare Serras were out of the range of what I wanted to spend.

If anyone owns a compressus out there, mine seems to be quite aggressive, and eats a TON. How is yours?


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks guys.. a lot!
> 
> The most common answer was S. compressus, so I'm guessing that it is most likely what he is.
> 
> ...


Mine acts like none of the rhoms I've had. He's exactly as you descibe yours.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

altuvie


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> The spoting extends bellow the middle into the belly region so Serrasalmus Compressus is my opinion.


I second that.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

nice compressus








mine is very agressive too, i love him to bits









ian


----------

